# from sweet tea: to half tea half water



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Water getting better. Got some good fish. Lotsa little 6 inchers out there


----------



## Aze0008 (Mar 20, 2014)

Good to see someone getting some flat fish in this dirty water! Haven't been out since this week's rain but hoping to go soon. What body of water are you fishing in?


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Ron looked at it yesterday about 10:00AM and it was pretty bad. Glad you found some fish. They sure havn't had any pressure this year so far. Do you have any idea what all the crane construction is on the point.


----------



## Aze0008 (Mar 20, 2014)

bamafan611 said:


> Ron looked at it yesterday about 10:00AM and it was pretty bad. Glad you found some fish. They sure havn't had any pressure this year so far. Do you have any idea what all the crane construction is on the point.


I've heard that they are extending the boat ramp to make a bigger parking lot since on weekends people are parked on the side of the road all the way up the street, and they give you parking tickets for parking there too.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks Aze. Yep they were parked all down the road yesterday. Not one parking space available in the parking lot. Gonna be that way till the end of RS season. Don't blame them at all with the limited season.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I've got to get out and stick something soon. I'm going to give it a look next week.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice looking photos. :thumbsup:


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Elliot, it might be doable next week.


----------



## Boatlessluke (May 14, 2014)

Nice


----------

